# Novice GSD owner



## isight (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I've been perusing these forums for a while and was hoping the more experienced members could help me out.

I'm going to be adopting my first GSD! My question is do I purchase a puppy that is about 4 months old or one that is 14 months old. They are both obedience trained males. 

My wife and I both work M-F from 8-5 (weekends are free) with no one else at home. We don't want to adopt a dog too young and not be able to give the puppy the time he needs (which is why we are not even considering a 8 week old puppy). The 4 mo old dog is appealing because he is still young and we would love to see him grow. I am just worried we wont be able to provide extensive training and socialization during the delicate younger months. 

The 14 month old is already grown, trained and socialized. It seems like he would require less work. 

What do you guys think? How much work is a 4 mo old compared to a 14 month old?

Thanks in advance!

-Sam


----------

